# De iOS7 retour vers iOS6



## flippy (22 Novembre 2013)

Bonjour. En faisant une fausse manuvre j'ai cliqué sur la mise à jour système qui m'était proposée alors que j'étais sur Safari. Normalement, la mise à jour se fait via _Réglages_ (j'avais toujours un petit 1 dans un rond qui me le signalait mais je ne voulais pas faire la MàJ). Donc je voudrais retourner sur 6, l'iOS livré avec l'iPad mini. Est-ce possible ? :rose:


----------



## wamyepa (22 Novembre 2013)

Non d&#233;sol&#233; mais iOS 7 est bien...


----------



## flippy (22 Novembre 2013)

Bon . Cela dit quand je suis maintenant sur Safari, la petite fenêtre de recherche de Google a disparu dorénavant. Normal ? Comment récupérer la fenêtre ?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h18 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h13 ----------

Je crois avoir trouvé : toucher la barre de progression avec url et un pavé Google apparaît avec le clavier. Merci pour l'info en tout cas. Un iPad donc n'est pas un Mac où tu peux réinstaller le système d'origine, si je comprends bien


----------



## wamyepa (22 Novembre 2013)

Tape ce que tu cherches dans la barre ou il y a l'url...


----------



## flippy (22 Novembre 2013)




----------

